# Performance Bonds



## galway boy (5 May 2010)

I am selling a number of serviced sites and need to furnish the county council with a performance bond.  my bank have refused to put up the bond as the property loan is in negative equity.  my insurance broker applied for a bond through Quinn but failed.  Any other options open to me?


----------

